

Show HN: Opsmatic configuration monitoring - sboak
https://www.opsmatic.com/

======
incision
Looks neat, but...

Are people actually OK with a privacy policy [1] that looks like this:

\---

Furthermore, in the course of using the Services, you or someone else in your
organization may provide us with information about your systems infrastructure
and access to your systems infrastructure. _In addition, we may ‘self-
discover’ this information by analyzing additional parts your systems
infrastructure that you did not explicitly input into the Services._ This
information may include, but is not limited to:

Names and IP addresses of servers;

Operating systems of servers;

Applications installed on servers;

Performance of elements within the systems infrastructure;

 _Configuration information for elements within the systems infrastructure,
including any credentials that may be embedded therein;_ Operational logs of
elements within the systems infrastructure; and Locations of files and
databases within the infrastructure

\---

1:
[https://www.opsmatic.com/app/docs/privacy](https://www.opsmatic.com/app/docs/privacy)

~~~
vangale
I'm not sure how that kind of service could work without collecting that data,
although I'd certainly like to know more details on "credentials that may be
embedded".

